# Need Help Starting New Vinyard



## btom2004 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello Fellow Wine makers.

I'm about to start my own vineyard and was wondering how to get it going.

I've purchased four varieties of grape vines. I'm not sure if they are suitable for wine making. I only purchased them because they were suitable to my zone. They are Fredonia, Niagara, Concord and Catawba vines. 



I had them in these pots since about March, as I didn't know where to plant them.

I have a site that I'm looking at in my yard and I would like to know if it would grow there.




Question: Would it be OK to plant all four vines in a row on a Trellis about 27' to 30'?

Question: Would it be Ok to place the trellis at location no.1 or no.2 in photo shown? I really want to put it at location no.2 to keep it out of the way.




Question: Can I still plant the vines now, or should I wait until early spring next season? I think I should still be able to since they are growing well since I received them.

Question: Are the grapes I have wroth growing for wine, or should I get other varieties?


----------



## lawrstin (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you plan on keeping that tree? It is a small tree now but may later interfere with the sunlight exposure for your vineyard. The key to good grapes is allowing sunlight into wine.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 1, 2013)

Trees can be a problem both with sunshine and robbing the vines of moisture. Location one would probably be better, but really close to the barbeque. Spring planting is usually better than the fall, but might work since there should be a big root ball in the pot.

Catawba would make a decent wine and Niagara and Concord will make wine if you don't mind the foxiness. Not sure about the Fredonia.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 2, 2013)

That Barbeque is temp for burning paper trash and pruning clippings and will be moved. I think I'll go with location 1. Yes there are large root balls in the pot. This means I have one wine grape vine and three table grape vines. I'll have to decide if I should plant them or get more wine making grape vines.

Thanks for all replies.

Edit: I just went ahead and ordered some wine making grape vines.

Chardonnay, Zinfandel, Merlot, Sauvignon Blanc, and Cabernet Sauvignon. 

I think they will ship for fall 2013, by the time they arrive I'll have the trellis set up.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 6, 2013)

On training vines to the wire, should I cutback the vine so the cordon grows at three foot wire or wait until it reaches the five foot wire ? Or is the five foot wire used to support the shoots, that the grapes grows from ?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2013)

For the existing vines you have I would train them up to the top wire and train them as Top Wire Cordon. For the vinifera grapes (wine grapes from Europe) I would train them to the mid wire and train as verical shoot positioned.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply.

I'm going to plant vines on flat ground. I've read, that it was Ok to plant vines north to south and not necessarily facing south.


----------



## garymc (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like #2 has moved away from the tree in the second picture. The number one spot is as close to a tree as the number two in the second picture. With all the extra vines you may need both.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 10, 2013)

where are you located?


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2013)

Can't help you with the planting locations but as for the varieties, I like to make wine out of all of them.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll put the trellis in location #1 between the two trees.

I will be planting north to south . I will be spacing vines six feet apart, for a row of 6 vines .

Should I trench the whole row 3ft deep by 3ft ? Or could I just make 3ft by 3ft holes for each vine?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2013)

If you have a lot of heavy clay then the 3 foot trench or 3 by 3 foot hole with added sand and humous will aid drainage and make them do better. If it is well drained soil then just dig the holes large enough for the root system.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks 
Yes the soil has a lot of clay and is located near draining ditches. I will be just digging the 3 feet by 3ft deep holes and add sand and small rocks to the soil .


----------



## bigdrums2 (Sep 19, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> Thanks
> Yes the soil has a lot of clay and is located near draining ditches. I will be just digging the 3 feet by 3ft deep holes and add sand and small rocks to the soil .



What you are saying is exactly what I did, and I have really heavy clay. One thing that I would add is to use compost to improve the microorganisms that will help your soil. I learned that from Lon rombough's book.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks.
I'll add some compost around the holes, so that it seeps into the root collection area.
I've read, that there is little or no benifit to placing it into the holes. ; as vines seem to prefer sandy rockier soil with good drainage.


----------

